# Fireworks



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi guys

I was reading some postings about remedies to help when fireworks start going off. Our Cara is a bit of a woose when it comes to noise. After much deliberation I thought I might try the serene-um drops. Has anyone used these before? Any advice?

Kxx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

My vet uses DAP collars on his dogs to help firework issues. Recue Remedy also good. xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

DAP (now Adaptil) is good, also there is zylkene. Not sure about the seren-um but as previously mentioned, rescue remedy is an option. Best theng to do is not to react if she reacts to noise. It is human nature to comfort a scared puppy but all that does is to reinforce the fear. Create her a cave- crate with blanket over/ cupboard under the stairs, make sure all curtains are closed and all internal doors open so that she doesn't feel trapped. TV or radio on and if she gets frightened or vocalises IGNORE her! Sounds mean but if your not bothered, she will learn not to be. As she is so young it may be worth getting the sounds scary CD and putting it on low (VERY VERY low) each day, gradually increasing the sound so that she doesn't react. With older dogs who have a pre-existing firework fear it would be too close to firework time but as she is a firework newbie it may be enough to make her more comfortable with the noise. 
The main thing with any fear is not to react- remember barking etc can also be fearful so it is important not to correct that, distract her and praise for being quiet AND calm- don't praise her if she is quiet but tense/ trembling.
With any firework fearful dog the main things are:
-give them somewhere cave-like to hide, leave them alone if they choose to be in there
-leave all internal doors open so that the dog doesn't feel trapped and can bolt to somewhere they feel safe if the need takes them
-T.V's or radio's provide good noise cover for bangs
-leave a lamp on as this will cover up flashes
-Close all curtains blinds when it gets dark to avoid flashes in the house
-Try to walk before dark so that they don't get spooked whilst out
-If walking after dark, keep on the lead- a frightened dog, no matter how well trained will bolt in the direction they feel is safest- we see a lot of RTA's this time of year
-Ditto above if letting out for a wee in the dark- even if the garden is enclosed, they can turn into gymnasts when scared.
-Give toys/kongs to distract them during the evening
-Bear in mind, some dogs won't eat whilst scared- you may need to feed a little earlier than normal
-Remember- Don't reassure!!!!
-Finally the most important thing is to prepare for next year!! Start straight after new year with desensitisation CD's and training- unless your dog is noise phobic this will work. (nb- Phobia's are a lot less common than you would think- most dogs suffer from noise fear)

Hope that helps


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks. We tried DAP with our last dog but to be honest it was pretty useless not reacting and doing a lit of the other points worked better. Zeus was a german shepherd and when he grew up very little scared him other than the vet who became target number 1!!!

Going to sound thick here where do you get the CDs from or do we make our own?

K xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

DAP will work for some dogs but not other- i have used it on rescue dogs successfully but only really noticed it had been working when it ran out!
The sounds scary CDs can usually be bought online but if you are able to make your own it would work just as well (i'm useless at stuff like that!)


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Thanks. We tried DAP with our last dog but to be honest it was pretty useless not reacting and doing a lit of the other points worked better. Zeus was a german shepherd and when he grew up very little scared him other than the vet who became target number 1!!!
> 
> Going to sound thick here where do you get the CDs from or do we make our own?
> 
> K xx



This is the CD you are looking for. it's from The Company of Animals. You may be able to get one from your local pet store.

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/products-Company-Of-Animals-Noises-Sounds-Cd_CN47052.htm


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

This will be Lolly's first firework night and having read this thread earlier it must have been on my mind because this evening we opened a bottle of sparkling wine and the cork made quite a loud pop as it was released. It definately made Lolly jump (I remembered not to reasure her and acted as if nothing had happened). I think we will just have to open lots more bottles of sparkling wine between now and November to get her used to the noise!!! lol :laugh::laugh::laugh::XD::XD::XD::XD:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Last year Dylan didn't react at all to the fireworks. He is just so chilled


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

We used the DAP diffuser and the collar for our last dog who was really bad with any loud noise and although it didn't cure him it definately calmed him down and we only tried this as a last ditch attempt after doors, door frames, cat flaps got destroyed but were pleased with the results.

The collar is handy if your dog has the run of the house and the diffuser would be useful plugged in near a crate if you use one.

We made all the typical mistakes with our last dog - he was already nervous as he was a rescue and had been wandering the streets and then everytime he flinched at a loud noise we fussed and comforted him - and then spent the next 13 years paying for those mistakes.

You just need to take everyones advice and put the groundwork in now.

I have heard good things about the CD as well - good luck x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

turn the tell up and dont fuss them. or sit out in the garden at watch them with treats. 



the dap needs to be used for at least a month preferable 2 -3 months before the event you need it for so that the hormone has time to build up in their system.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

I bought this, cheap version (probably a copy or very similar) to the ones you can buy from pet shops for up to five times the price - this is £1.99 (free postage):- 

SCARY NOISE CD
NOISE PHOBIAS IN ALL DOMESTIC PETS CAN BE A PROBLEM ESPECIALLY AROUND CERTAIN TIMES OF THE YEAR. BONFIRE NIGHT, NEW YEAR AND SUMMER THUNDERSTORMS TO NAME BUT A FEW
THIS CD WILL HELP DE-SENSITISE YOUR PET 
IDEAL FOR PUPPIES AND KITTENS AND ADULT PETS 
THE CD CONTAINS MOST COMMON EVERY DAY SOUNDS INCLUDING BANGS, TRANSPORT, HOUSEHOLD NOISES AND PEOPLE.

SOME OF THE NOISES INCLUDED ON THE CD:
•FIREWORKS•THUNDER AND LIGHTENING•GUNFIRE •SHOTGUN•CROW SCARER •TRAINS• PLANES•HOT AIR BALLOONS•MOTORBIKES•LORRIES•BUSES •EMERGENCY SIRENS• ROADWORKS •LAWNMOWER•WASHING MACHINE •VACCUM CLEANER •CHILDREN PLAYING
•BABIES CRYING

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCARY-NOI...1?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item588fb8ff01

Hope it helps, I play mine in the background sometimes, concentrate mosty on tracks 1 - 6 (I think) which are fireworks and storms/thunder. xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf is 4 and he never reacted he was a little puppy over Bonfire night and New years Eve and he was fine .. we went for a walk at midnight on NYE he was 3 months and was fine, Mable was fine last year and she was similar age.... wait and see this year x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well firework started already, tonight someone close to us had a little firework party lasted about 10 mins. A bit early.
Poppy just sat watching them, she did this last year. But Rosie barked at them, don't know which was loudest.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What is the celebration today??


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Possibly someones birthday. Seems to be the norm now soon as the nights get darker the firework's start. It will be unpredictable as it get to wards November the 5th. Sale of fireworks should be band to general public, I hate them, as I was injured by one when I was young.


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi I had the most nervous lurcher you can imagine. fireworks would terrify him he would be on medication from the vets about 2 weeks before. but last year we got the dap collar and the diffuser about a month before bonfire night and also gave him bach rescue remedy, and it certainly worked. the vet also has medication that takes the edge of. good luck.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Luckily none of my dogs have been stressed about fireworks, I forgot all about it last year with Wellers first firework night (week) when I heard the first ones I thought,oh no the pup, fireworks but he was absolutely fine doesnt bat an eyelid and we go in the garden to watch
You could also try a thunder shirt as well as the diffuser and other things. They are meant to be very good.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Scary noise CD arrived today ...... in two pieces!!!!!!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Scary noise CD arrived today ...... in two pieces!!!!!!


Oh dear, I'm sure if you contact them and offer to send a pic of broken cd they will send a replacement, mine came really fast so shouldn't be too much of a delay...clumsy posties!! x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Might have to let Cara tell the postman off next time. Mind you she'll needto stop waggling first ...followed by being licked to pieces x


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello, I know you have already bought a CD but just in case anyone else was going to make a purchase, I thought I would mention that you can get firework noises (a whole display in fact) on Youtube.

I used this last year with Freddy. I started playing it to him at various times during the day and evening well in advance of the big event(s). By the time firework night came around, he just sat at the window watching!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ4KNrOsRLU is the one I used (Fireworks sounds for dogs, in English and Norwegian)


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Kirsty.

We had firework displays in the next field to where I live throughout August (part of the theme park evening displays). I was really worried about Nacho and how he would react as a really young puppy was quite jumpy and fearful of noise. Turns out it didn't affect him at all. Just sat and looked up at them with the odd 'woof'. You may find that too even if Cara is scared of noise. I know you can get audio sounds with lots of different noises. Maybe worth doing that in the run up to the festivities, so she can get used to it slowly?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh God. Just seen Natasha's post. I've become a broken record. Sorry for repeating!


----------

